# [solved] dialup to a console device?

## imanassypov

Hi,

I am trying to figure out how to connect to a remote console device via dialup.

Can someone please recommend a simple that can do dial up and then provide me with a terminal so I can talk to my remote console device? The console is used as the management station - in case my IP connectivity goes down at that location I can dial in this console unit and fix what needs be.

I've tried using kppp, however it only gives me a tiny 'Login Terminal Window' after connecting, and if I hit the 'continue' button it simply exits terminating my connection.

Thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

imanassypov,

If its really serial, you may not need PPP at all.  Try minicom.

----------

## imanassypov

-awesome, works great.

Thanks for a quick response!

----------

